

SMF hacked - MrEliasen
http://www.simplemachines.org/community/index.php?P=5c6a00d20bd9de5a88d85dfa24c4dfb6&topic=508232.0

======
himal
Please read the entire post.This is !!NOT!! a security issue with the SMF
software.

~~~
MrEliasen
I am fully aware of this... SMF is the title of their website as well. Should
this have been Simple Machines instead? In any case I do not see any issues
with my post.

~~~
himal
I think the title is misleading.Most people would assume it's the SMF software
itself.

